# Central America Vacation Advice...



## AndyShores (Jan 6, 2009)

My girlfriend and I are planning a March vacation to somewhere in Central America.. (She's planning a vacation, I'm planning a frog search) We're pretty much open to anywhere, but where would ya'll suggest as far as the most frog diversity?


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I've always heard that Costa Rica is a good spot that the girlfriend would like and it's definitely got the frogs covered as well.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Costa Rica or Panama for frogs. Panama probably has the greatest frog diversity in Central America because of its connection to North America and South America. Costa Rica won't be that much different, but there are differences in the species.


----------



## Laxgoal100 (Sep 9, 2008)

March? I'd say thats a little soon to be just starting planning. But don't miss Costa Rica. Monteverde and Arenal are both beautiful areas, and If you want to spend some time on the beach, the south Pacific is great. The Carribbean side is beautiful with those white sandy beaches, but it is a little wetter and very secluded. Also blue jeans and auratus are both native to Costa Rica. The best thing about it though is that even though its a small country there is SO much diversity, and the natives are really friendly.


----------



## elscotto (Mar 1, 2005)

AndyShores said:


> My girlfriend and I are planning a March vacation to somewhere in Central America.. (She's planning a vacation, I'm planning a frog search) We're pretty much open to anywhere, but where would ya'll suggest as far as the most frog diversity?


Both Costa Rica and Panama are great (Panama might be a little cheaper to get around), but remember that almost all of the upper elevations are pretty much devoid of amphian diversity and abundance because of Chytrid. As was mentioned, Monteverde and Arenal are awesome, but you'll be very disappointed if you go to those places to see frogs (though birds, insects, mammals, volcanoe, etc., make those places worth the visit). Stick to the lowlands when you want to check out frog diversity.
-Scott


----------



## Laxgoal100 (Sep 9, 2008)

He's got a point... I didn't see any frogs. I know there was a natural frog park where there would be blue jeans in arenal though.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Have you seen pumilio at Arenal? That would be the absolute western edge they get to, and they generally like the lowlands. I didn't see them when I was there, but then again, at the time, I wasn't looking for them.


----------



## elscotto (Mar 1, 2005)

Shoot me a pm if you decide to hit the Monteverde area; I'll be there through the end of March.


----------



## tylototriton (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm heading off to Costa Rica in less than 2 weeks. I really have to recommend it. The places where I went last year and am going this year are crawling with blue jeans and we also found a Phyllobates as well as a bunch of other frog species. (I'm doing species surveys) Not to mention that you can get round trip nonstop tickets to Costa Rica from JFK for $350 and significantly cheaper from Florida. I don't know where you're at, but that price for tickets is good at any price. Also, look at places like eco-lodges. The place i'm going is pretty rustic but its only $50 a night and it is in the rainforest. Excellent place. I don't know the rules about posting things like the name so if you want it just PM me. Either country would be great. Hope you enjoy your trip.

Alex


----------



## Laxgoal100 (Sep 9, 2008)

personally I didnt see them, but the people there said they arent too rare to spot.


----------



## Jaeger (Nov 22, 2007)

Went to Costa Rica last September--Pacific side, mostly. Saw one auratus at Corcovado, although lots of tadpoles of who knows what species. It was more towards dry season, though, so the guide didn't think it was terribly likely to see much. That, and traveling with the wife and 2 y/o son.  Good trip, though.

A bit OT, but if you rent a car and do much driving, be sure to do the drive to Cerro de la Muerte. Great chances of seeing quetzals, if that interests you--stayed at Albergue Mirador de Quetzales, the owners were catching hummingbirds in their hands (darn things flying inside), very eco-friendly, and Quetzals virtually guaranteed on grounds. Very cool.


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

Some books for travel info:

1.) Nat.Geo traveler "Costa Rica" Dewey system # 917.286 B 2009 awesome book with various off the beaten track treks.

2.) Great Destinations "Central America" Costa Rica w/excursions to Nicarauga & Panama #917.286 P

3.) Wild Costa Rica by Adrian Hepworth "The wildlife & Landscapes of Costa Rica #508 H

4.) Panama Fodor's # 907.28 D 

For personal experiance info. on Boca Del Toro Panama get in touch with Chris Dulaney (Dart Frog Depot)


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Costa Rica is amazing. I loved it there.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

tylototriton said:


> I'm heading off to Costa Rica in less than 2 weeks. I really have to recommend it. The places where I went last year and am going this year are crawling with blue jeans and we also found a Phyllobates as well as a bunch of other frog species. (I'm doing species surveys) Not to mention that you can get round trip nonstop tickets to Costa Rica from JFK for $350 and significantly cheaper from Florida. I don't know where you're at, but that price for tickets is good at any price. Also, look at places like eco-lodges. The place i'm going is pretty rustic but its only $50 a night and it is in the rainforest. Excellent place. I don't know the rules about posting things like the name so if you want it just PM me. Either country would be great. Hope you enjoy your trip.
> 
> Alex


 
Alex.....are you from out west and planning to go to CR with Don?

Phil


----------



## mattolsen (Feb 26, 2009)

dude if you go to costa rica don't book much, if anything. my experience has understood that you're going to pay way too much money booking things in advance. if you're looking for a cheap trip fly into san jose and take a flight from the local airport, which is literally 150 ft from san jose airport and go to monteverde. locals can usually be trusted being that tourism is probably their biggest moneymaker. people are very friendly. just ask locals that work at the hotel for places. or even offer some locals some money to take you to places to find them. a few bucks goes a long way. any questions pm me.


----------



## cliner (Oct 31, 2007)

I loved Costa Rics. Pura Vida!!!!I spent some time in Puerto viejo on the south east. Tons of G&B auratus. Didn't look around that much as I wasn't into frogs back them. The ticos are the nicest people in the world. The food and the coffee are amazing. Just watch out for the police asking for cash when they pull you over(and they will). Amazing deals on Cuban cigars as well. Will bring the whole family back when the kids are old enough to appreciate it all.


----------



## ralph (Sep 13, 2006)

If you're into seeing Ranitomeya, North-east Peru would be a good option (Tarapoto, Sauce, Chazuta, Yurimaguas etc.). Great diversity in small distances.


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

MonarchzMan said:


> Have you seen pumilio at Arenal? That would be the absolute western edge they get to, and they generally like the lowlands. I didn't see them when I was there, but then again, at the time, I wasn't looking for them.


I know this is an old thread but now that it's been revived...I have seen pumilio at Arenal when I was there last spring. They weren't actually on arenal itself, but they were on a peak immediately East of Arenal...so yes, strangely high elevation. I found a couple and could hear hundreds calling. They were at our "eco lodge" which was about 50 acres of botanical gardens. The owner of the eco lodge was surprised when I showed him pics...he had never seen them on the property. Didn't hear any in undisturbed forest areas...only in cleared botanical garden areas. They had little variation in colors and spotting. Check out one of my pics below. It should be geo-tagged too if you want to see the coordinates.











Kevin


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Sweet! That is really interesting. Do you know how high of elevation they were at? That population must be at the very edge of their range.


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

MonarchzMan said:


> Sweet! That is really interesting. Do you know how high of elevation they were at? That population must be at the very edge of their range.


I didn't record the actual elevation, but based on an elevation map I have, around 1500-2000ft. 

I also saw some of the same (looking) pumilio in a Butterfly Conservatory (captive) west of Arenal, near the town of El Castillo. They said the frogs were caught on the conservatory grounds, but I'm a bit doubtful that's the case because I didn't hear a single call as we hiked around the conservatory trails.

Kevin


----------

